# Oakwood Mill, Stalybridge - March 08



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 30, 2008)

Reaperman visited here not long ago and seeing his pics reminded me that I still hadn't got round to doing it. So, upon waking up to beautiful blue skies I headed over to Stalybridge, instead of heading to my office (far too nice to work).

Once inside I was confronted by an absolute wreck of a building, still full of character though, with some nice touches here and there. The former cotton mill has been empty for as long as I've been aware of its location (about 6 years) and there is surprisingly little on the net about it, one of its last incarnations was as Dukinfield Bleaching Company. 

It has suffered at the hands of vandals and been ravaged by fire in places, random holes in the floor all added up to good, clean, filthy fun. lol















Love these tiles...














Waited ages for the lift...




..'cos I didn't fancy the stairs..




Ms Studding? Never heard of her.














I enjoyed it, made for a nice relaxed mooch. And I was getting paid, a double win!! lol

TnM


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2008)

Great looking place, TnM. Excellent photos...see what you mean about the skies! Love the kiln.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 30, 2008)

Excellent pics TnM. Love the blue and white glazed tiles, whereabouts in the mill were they? love the kiln, not too sure about the state of the stairs tho lol. Excellent explore. Really like this. and loving the clear blue skies too. 

Cheers, 

 Sal

ps, hope you weren't late getting to that fete thing lol.  X


----------



## havoc (Mar 30, 2008)

FFS! Its a shell!! We do have standards mate 

Nice tiles though lol. Shame really as it looks quite funky.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 30, 2008)

havoc said:


> FFS! Its a shell!! We do have standards mate
> 
> Nice tiles though lol. Shame really as it looks quite funky.



Lol, Horse and Jockey, H? Hahhaha, what you explore this weekend anyway, cupboard under the stairs?  lol

TnM


----------



## havoc (Mar 30, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Lol, Horse and Jockey, H? Hahhaha, what you explore this weekend anyway, cupboard under the stairs?  lol
> 
> TnM



The Horse & Jockey was sheer class lol. I explored a few cold ones this weekend under your stairs!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 30, 2008)

havoc said:


> The Horse & Jockey was sheer class lol. I explored a few cold ones this weekend under your stairs!



Wondered what the smell was, thought it was the fridge, hope you left it tidy. 

TnM


----------



## havoc (Mar 30, 2008)

I even stocked the fridge with real beer too  and a nice bottle of white wine lol.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 30, 2008)

havoc said:


> I even stocked the fridge with real beer too  and a nice bottle of white wine lol.



Hahhahlol, this report started off quite nicely, now we've ruined it with childish banter. lol

That wine cleared my drains a treat!

TnM


----------



## havoc (Mar 30, 2008)

lol. That wine was a vintage you T**t 

Next..........


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2008)

Shame its in such poor condition excellent pics though those tiles are great, not sure I would trust those stairs ether


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 31, 2008)

How the hell you get paid for urbexing??


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 31, 2008)

DJhooker said:


> How the hell you get paid for urbexing??



Doesn't everyone? I also get paid to eat buffets too.

TnM


----------

